# any trout tips for late summer river fishing in pa



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

im going trout fishing this upcoming tuesday right behind my aunts house . there are tons of natural trout.because no one ever fishes it .and its good water so i always bring em home to eat. now i just caught 3 about 2 months ago and had plenty others hooked. so anyways what are some tips you guys wouldnt mind telling me .thanks in advance.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I live in ontario so the trout fishing is similar.I like to use small garden worms I will hook 2 or 3 on the hook.I will drift it under a float and let it run right up next to the banks where there is some cover like tree's over banks.I will also look for boulders that will stick up out of the water as a lot of bigger trout like to sit behind it and wait for bugs or food to drift
by them.Also you should be hitting it just about the right time for the brown spawn. :withstupid:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

do the browns hit good when they spawn ?and i have nightcrawlers so should irip them into smaller pieces?


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

The browns should still hit.They fight a lot harder then a bow.I forgot to mention roe bags will work during the spawn.As far as the nightcrawlers
I don't see why that won't work. :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

good to hear. what are roe bags? and where can i get them by this tuesday?


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

They are little sac with about 4 to 5 salmon or trout eggs in them you should be a to get them from a baitshop or even walmart should carry
them.If you get a hen with eggs keep it and I will tell you how to cure them for next year, :withstupid:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

WHAT DO THEY DO .. DO THEY ATTRACT THE TROUT.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Browns will raid any other trout species or salmon,s nest and eat all the eggs they can before they get chased away.They also have a habit of ramming into the sides of other hen of salmon or trout.But I do know the work really well.Browns also feed heavly just after dark also. :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

will salmon eggs in a jar work as well.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes the will good to just use the smallest single egg hook you can get.Does :evil: this river freese over in the winter?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont think it does my aunt lives right in front of the river so id have to ask her.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Then you might be able to go for steelhead in the winter months.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

theres no sttelhead in that river. the only steelhead in pa are at lake erie. and thats like 6 houers away from where im going.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Does this river run into some bigger water?


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

nope it just runs into smaller streams with all the same types of fish.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Just as well you can still gets some rainbows.In the winter and some of the small creeks that run in will hold some nice bows in the spring to.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

great to hear .i hope i catch them all.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

well im going tommorow right after school so wish me luck...


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

keep us posted and good luck :lol:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

im leaving in an hour to go fishing thanks for the good luck there always biting there so i might get a few.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i had 16 different trout hooked and they got off a few feet from the edge. they were biting troutkrilla and powerbait topped with nitro gravy.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like you had a blast.How big do you thinks the bigest one was before it got off :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

16 inches.


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

That would have made a great dinner uke:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

hec yeah i had 4 of them that big on my line.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Bigbuck there are steelhead in other places at our hunting camp in Mckean county my cousin caught a nice one. It is by the Allegany resevoir so there are steelhead in other places but just not as many. :beer:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

hey man wats up... wheres mkean county.im talking to my dad about this winter .yayyy.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

ya know, buck and creeman have just about the same quotes. :lol: alright, who copied who? 8)


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

im not sure.was it you creeman ? lol.


----------

